# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Balance Sheet Of Life

## raiazlan

Our Birth is our Opening Balance ! 


Our Death is our Closing Balance ! 


Our Prejudiced Views are our Liabilities 


Our Creative Ideas are our Assets 


Heart is our Current Asset 


Soul is our Fixed Asset 


Brain is our Fixed Deposit 


Thinking is our Current Account 


Achievements are our Capital 


Character & Morals, our Stock-in-Trade 


Friends are our General Reserves 


Values & Behavior are our Goodwill 


Patience is our Interest Earned 


Love is our Dividend 


Children are our Bonus Issues 


Education is Brands / Patents 


Knowledge is our Investment 


Experience is our Premium Account 


The Aim is to Tally the Balance Sheet Accurately . 



The Goal is to get the Best Presented Accounts Award.

----------

